# grüne Gallertkugeln im Wasser



## fluffy (2. Dez. 2008)

Hallo liebe Teichfreunde,
seit einigen Wochen schwimmen in meinem Teich merkwürdige grüne Gallertkugeln (zwischen 2 und 10 cm Durchmesser). Ich habe sie fotografiert, auch ein 100x vergrößertes mikroskopisches Bild ist dabei: klick

Was genau ist das?  Sind das Algen? Muss ich mir Sorgen um meinen Teich machen? Soll ich die Dinger herausfischen?
Zum Teich: ca. 4500l, viele Pflanzen, keine Fische aber Amphibien.
Ich bin neugierig auf eure Antworten 
Christel


----------



## Dodi (2. Dez. 2008)

*AW: grüne Gallertkugeln im Wasser*

Hallo Christel!

Manchmal lohnt es sich doch, unser Forum zu durchsuchen. 

Schau doch mal hier:
*Faustgroße Gallertmasse im Gartenteich* 

In Beitrag # 11 findest Du noch einen hilfreichen Link.


----------



## fluffy (3. Dez. 2008)

*AW: grüne Gallertkugeln im Wasser*

"Manchmal lohnt es sich doch, unser Forum zu durchsuchen. "

Diese Seiten kannte ich schon. Sie geben aber keine Antwort auf mein Problem. Meine Kugeln sind gleichmäßig grün, klar, durchsichtig und unter dem Mikroskop erkenne ich einzellige Pflanzenzellen, die sich rythmisch bewegen (s. Fotos). Auch hängen diese Kugeln nicht an Fäden, sondern treiben in ca. 5 cm Tiefe durch den Teich.


----------



## Annett (3. Dez. 2008)

*AW: grüne Gallertkugeln im Wasser*

Hallo.

Schau mal hier unter Tiere und Pflanzen (rechts) -> "Algen und Gallerten".
Vielleicht ist da was passendes dabei.

"Kugelalgen" wurden hier schon öfters mal beschrieben und fotografiert. 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/6628/?q=kugelalgen
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/14727/?q=kugelalgen (leider unterdessen ohne Bild)

Mikroskopische Aufnahmen waren aber, soweit ich mich erinnern kann, noch nicht dabei. 
Die beschriebenen "Fäden" in den anderen Beiträgen könnten auch Fadenalgen sein, die bei Dir (bisher) fehlen.


----------

